# in hull transducer



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thinking of going with this set up because i'm not a big fan of drilling holes in a new boat. I was wondering the pros and cons. will this be able to give water temp? can you still pick up fish at higher speeds?

also wondering if you can network the hds 9 gen 3 to a hook 7 unit. its been a while since I've fooled with electronic so bare with me. last unit I bought before th hook 7 was an lms unit.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

From my experience the shoot thru-hull was better than the skimmer at reading at speed, but the thru-hull is the best.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You will not be able to read water temp. I can mark fish at speed, but you loose sensitivity. Mine is a Hummingbird for what it's worth...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

The best way to mount a shoot thru is to use silly puddy to temporarily mount the transducer. Go out to the lake and see how it performs. You might need to move it to different locations for the best performance. Once you find the sweet spot, use a two part epoxy for permanent placement.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

tom is the boat glass or aluminum? the hook has no ethernet cant hook up to share sonar or waypoints.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

They make a plastic pad with a special adhesive that you can adhere to your transom thus no holes. Ducer mounts to the pad. My boat had one of those pads and it was a real job trying to remove it. Get one long enough that allows you to move the ducer side to side or also room enough for a second ducer.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I have both skimmer types and a shoot thru, both mark about the same while running 200 both fishing and while running on plane. I would install one of these, put it on once and not worry about the hull http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...gclid=CKmP2J-69NMCFVu4wAodt7oB2Q&gclsrc=aw.ds

If you need to replace or move the ducer not harm done to the boat. Shoot thru ducers do not work well on aluminum boats if they even work at all, FYI


----------



## shilty (Apr 23, 2015)

Just buy one of the hull-saber blocks. They work great. Just went through this with my boat and it worked perfect. It is essentially just a plastic block with a special epoxy so that you dont have to drill any holes.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

I mounted my Hook7 and opted for the shoot thru option. I do lose fish marking ability at about 20mph. Water temp is not accurate, mine is off a few degrees from my factory installed temp sensor. I know nothing about networking the hook7 with a hds but like was mentioned there is no cable or even port on the unit. Power and transducer is it.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

after really researching, shoot thru is not going to be a good option thru an aluminum hull.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

The pic is a brand of transom saver board you can put on. Comes with a 2 part epoxy so no holes needed. I would purchase the larger one. You can link the 2 units and share waypoints and such with a nema 2000 system but you cannot share sonar. Sonar can only be shared with Ethernet.


----------



## SJB (Mar 22, 2017)

I use a shoot through and can mark fish up to about 35 mph, as long as it is not too rough out. 20-25 mph no matter how rough. Best transducer set up I have ever had. but I would have to think the setup is very critical and the dealer has this boat set up very well all around.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

jjpugh said:


> The pic is a brand of transom saver board you can put on. Comes with a 2 part epoxy so no holes needed. I would purchase the larger one. You can link the 2 units and share waypoints and such with a nema 2000 system but you cannot share sonar. Sonar can only be shared with Ethernet.


I had the dealer install one of these large vinyl boards. no need to drill holds in the hull and I think it looks "cleaner"


----------

